# Here's Riley!



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, after a very long trip yesterday (18 hours!) Here is my new little man! He is adapting beautifully and is a ball of energy! Love him to pieces already!!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Tammy, OMG!! HE is beautiful!! I know your excitement!! Congrats!! Nothing can warm the heart or make it smile better than this!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is soooooo cute. :wub:.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

AW….:wub:Riley:wub:
What a precious little fella!!! Congratulations and enjoy each and every moment!!:tender:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So cute worth every mile, congrats!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats    hope he continues to settle in wonderfully!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, he is so sweet. He looks so much like MiMi when I first got her....that is because they are cousins. MiMi's father is Turner. Treasure every minute. Having a puppy is such a joy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! He is so adorable!!! So glad you're home and had a safe trip!!!Let the Spoiling begin!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE that last pic! Such a sweetheart!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Oh, he is so sweet. He looks so much like MiMi when I first got her....that is because they are cousins. MiMi's father is Turner. Treasure every minute. Having a puppy is such a joy.


Oh that's awesome! I think Josy's Turner just had another litter right after Riley


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..he is adorable!!! You got a good one there!:wub: Cousins Rose and Lily say "hi"!:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute congrats.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He is a cutie! Congrats!!


----------



## Anya (Feb 4, 2014)

Just look at that face!! You must be smitten! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is such a love! Very playful and training is going well too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy he's beautiful:heart: he has such a pretty face for a puppy, bet he's going to be stunning when he's fully grown.
I'm sooooooo Happy for you:chili::chili: so glad you had a safe trip, it was hard waiting for all of us:wub:
now I can watch him grow:smootch::tender: into a handsome little man:wub2: give him loves from awntie Paula


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful Puppy and the very best wishes and congrats to all of you in your family.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

He's soooo cute! Congratulations!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

Riley is just adorable! :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful baby! :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What a beautiful dog. I don't know how you will stand to leave him to go to work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

My heart skipped a beat  So precious


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So adorable!! and So glad he is finally yours! Congrats.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too have a Riley so of course I think it's a great name and your Riley is such a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - he's so cute. You must be on :cloud9: Will be so much fun watching him grow. What does your BF think of him? How'd he do on the ride? Riley that is, not the boyfriend. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Riley is just adorable!!! I love Josey's puppies. She always has them well socialized. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear about his antics.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

R...........Really a cutie patootie:Sooo cute:

I............Is he spoiled yet?:yahoo:

L............Love to give kisses?:smootch:

E............Everyone wants to hold him?:hump:

Y............Yes, it is Zoe (R.I.P.) who sent him to you:amen:





*


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - he's so cute. You must be on :cloud9: Will be so much fun watching him grow. What does your BF think of him? How'd he do on the ride? Riley that is, not the boyfriend. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh he loves him to pieces already too! He always thought he was more of a "big dog" person but he fell in love with Zoe too :cloud9: They both did well on the ride, lol... I was so surprised at how well Riley did - it was long and thenhe even slept really well in his crate :chili:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Piccolina said:


> R...........Really a cutie patootie:Sooo cute:
> 
> I............Is he spoiled yet?:yahoo:
> 
> ...


 That's so sweet...I always love your posts!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

mysugarbears said:


> I too have a Riley so of course I think it's a great name and your Riley is such a cutie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Ann Mother said:


> What a beautiful dog. I don't know how you will stand to leave him to go to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! It will be REALLY hard because I am taking a few weeks off but luckily I am close and can come home and have family and BF who can stop in during the day. I am also getting a DropCam for sure!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Riley is just adorable!!! I love Josey's puppies. She always has them well socialized. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear about his antics.


Yes, it's one of the reasons I decided to go with her. People who have her dogs all say such wonderful things about her and her dogs. He is not just well socialized - amazingly he is pretty much pad trained already!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is just precious!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tammy, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tammy, he's a doll! My Riley says hi!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations. What a cutie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that's a cute pup!!!!!! :wub: 


......and a new chapter in your life begins....enjoy every moment :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What an absolutely precious baby! Congrats to you all  !


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Riley is perfection. :innocent: You must be over the moon excited. :chili: great breeder, just love her puppies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Cuteness overload !!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He could not be any cuter :wub: So glad you're enjoying him!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a beautiful boy!! Awe puppy time, so so so cute. Keep the pictures coming, please!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks again so very much everyone! Having an absolute ball with him !!


----------

